# Installing radiant barrier in attic



## mel_kissmygrits (May 22, 2010)

I bought a two 100x4' rolls of radiant barrier to install in the attic of my two story garage. The plan is to install the barrier in the pockets between joists.

My question is what do I do with the roofing nails sticking through the sheathing? They protrude about 1/2" - have to be careful as I've come close to impaling myself on them a time or two. Is it ok that the barrier is punctured by these nails? 

In case it's asked, I live in Atlanta. The barrier is going in the whole garage, but mainly for the south facing roof (which already generates a LOT of heat).


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

I've never seen any radiant barrier that should be installed that way. I assume that since it is a garage, there is not an insulated attic floor? Check manufacturer instructions or search for a diy guide or video, but based on what you've said so far, it should go on the underside of the roof rafters, not between them. It should be continuous.


----------



## Deckmaster (Jul 15, 2009)

sheslostcontrol said:


> I bought a two 100x4' rolls of radiant barrier to install in the attic of my two story garage. The plan is to install the barrier in the pockets between joists.
> 
> My question is what do I do with the roofing nails sticking through the sheathing? They protrude about 1/2" - have to be careful as I've come close to impaling myself on them a time or two. Is it ok that the barrier is punctured by these nails?
> 
> In case it's asked, I live in Atlanta. The barrier is going in the whole garage, but mainly for the south facing roof (which already generates a LOT of heat).


When you install a radiant barrier you should fasten it to the roof joists just below the roof surface (not the attic floor) using a staple gun. The small channel between the joists will allow hot air to escape thru your ridge vent, etc. Don't let your attic get hot when you can avoid it.


----------



## carlosc (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey sheslostcontrol, did you complete this project? The way you described doing it would be wrong, so I hope you listened to the other posters!


----------



## mel_kissmygrits (May 22, 2010)

Hi I did it just the way the guy above explained. It made a huge difference.


----------



## carlosc (Nov 23, 2011)

Very happy to hear that!!! Post pics if you can.

Cheers
Carlos


----------



## mel_kissmygrits (May 22, 2010)

I just did let me know if you can't see it.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Pics are there.

What are you doing with that space that you need to take the heat down?


----------



## mel_kissmygrits (May 22, 2010)

The upstairs is a finished office and music studio area. I don't have any A/C yet but hope to get a mini split installed sometime in the future.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Okay.

Radiant barriers do have applications in some cases when controlling heat gain from the roof, but they are never a substitute for a proper insulation layer.


----------



## mel_kissmygrits (May 22, 2010)

That's why I had insulation installed beforehand. 









I also insulated the exterior (and interior) walls to help with heat loss and soundproofing. Used cotton batt insulation.


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

I am curious as to what your location is.

South west states, California, Arizona, Nevada?

Andy.


----------



## mel_kissmygrits (May 22, 2010)

Georgia


----------

